# Suche Trails am Lago Maggiore, Italien



## gempen72 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand Tips für Trails/Touren auf der italienischen Seite des Lago Maggiore geben? Ich bin Anfang Juni in Verbania (West-Ufer), und danach gegenüber am Ost-Ufer (weiter im Inland zwischen Lago Maggiore und Lago di Lugano). Habe im Internet bisher nicht viel gefunden (oder verstanden, da ich kein Italienisch verstehe :-( ) .

Habt ihr Tips für wo ich spezielle Karten oder/und GPS-Tracks bekomme?

Ich suche was für Allmountain/Enduro (Schwierigkeit möglichst nicht über S3 ;-).

     vielen Dank,

     gempen72


----------



## RedOrbiter (9. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht wäre der Monte Zeda etwas für Dich. Aber, auf den Gipfel tragen muss ja nicht unbedingt sein 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (11. Mai 2012)

Tracs gibt es z.B. hier.


----------



## mauntnmad (12. Mai 2012)

Monte Tamaro


----------



## make65 (12. Mai 2012)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Monte Tamaro



Da fahr ich am Donnerstag hin 

Leider ist der TE aber auf der Italienischen Seite und sucht dort nach Trails. Naja. vom Ostufer kommt man da schon hin.

Aber Mt. Tamaro ist geil. Und für die Schweizer Seite gibt es die Swiss Singletrail map


----------



## gewitterBiker (13. Mai 2012)

Monte Tamaro Downhill und Freeride ist natürlich offen, die Kassiererin an der Kasse sagte mir jedoch, dass auf der Tour "oben rum" (also Richtung Monta Tamaro von der Seilbahn aus) noch 80cm Schnee liegen und dies gesperrt sei, Stand gestern.
Für Downhill und Freeride ist Fullface-Helm dort Pflicht.


----------



## gempen72 (19. Mai 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Monte Tamaro Downhill und Freeride ist natürlich offen, die Kassiererin an der Kasse sagte mir jedoch, dass auf der Tour "oben rum" (also Richtung Monta Tamaro von der Seilbahn aus) noch 80cm Schnee liegen und dies gesperrt sei, Stand gestern.
> Für Downhill und Freeride ist Fullface-Helm dort Pflicht.



Hallo,

kennst du die offiziellen Bike-Strecken vom Monte Tamaro (ich meine nicht den Bike Park)? Habe folgendes dazu gefunden:

http://www.montetamaro.ch/tamaro/mountain-bike/mountain-bike/itinerari-classici/?lang=de?&lang=de

Die schreiben auf der Web-Seite bei Strecke B von 100% off road - keine Ahnung was das heisst ... .

Laut SwissTopo gibts einen Bergwanderweg vom Tamaro Richtung Süd/Süd-Westen über Monte Gradiccioli, Monte Pola, Poncione Di Breno, Monte Lema, ... . Scheint ein Grat-Weg zu sein. Kennt jemand den Weg - würde mich über einen Erfahrungsbericht freuen (fahrbar/nicht fahrbar, verboten ...)?   

    vielen Dank noch mal für eure Hilfe,

    gempen72


----------



## arise (20. Mai 2012)

kenn den gradweg...super geiler trail oft flowig und ab und an recht heftig (steil,große Stufen ) ! eins ,zwei schiebestücke gibts auch ! vom monte Lema gibts dann zum schluss noch verschiedene abfahrten entweder direkt runter zur seilbahn oder versteckt etwas vorher....
Vom Tamaro iss die abfahrt nach Quartino ne empfehlung ! mußt dann halt die alte Römerstraße zurück hoch nach Rivera...! Tipp um einen Tag spaß zu haben....zuerst den vormittag die dh-strecke und andere trails rocken und am nachmittag dann die große freeride/endurorunde nach Quartino....dann biste bestens bediehnt


----------



## arise (20. Mai 2012)

unten am lift gibts kartenmaterial...oder du kaufst dir die swiss-singletrailmap...da sind alle guten trails verzeichnet..soviele dasde am Tamaro ne ganze woche spaß haben kannst !


----------



## RedOrbiter (20. Mai 2012)

gempen72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Laut SwissTopo gibts einen Bergwanderweg vom Tamaro Richtung Süd/Süd-Westen über Monte Gradiccioli, Monte Pola, Poncione Di Breno, Monte Lema, ... . Scheint ein Grat-Weg zu sein. Kennt jemand den Weg - würde mich über einen Erfahrungsbericht freuen (fahrbar/nicht fahrbar, verboten ...)?


Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke der Gipfelgrat Traverse.







 

 

 

 


Traverse Monte Tamaro - Monte Lema

Infos dazu:
http://www.trail.ch/forum/showthread.php?tid=46

*Aber Achtung > bitte beachten:
Diese Gipfelgrat Traverse Strecke ist keine eigentliche Bikestrecke und sollte ausschliesslich an Randzeiten und der Nebensaison gemacht werden. Denn es herrscht sehr viel Wanderverkehr dort. 
*

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## lordpoldy (28. Mai 2012)

Bikepark am Lago Maggiore? Ich glaub ich nehme mein Bike doch mit in den Urlaub ende nächsten Monats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

